# Not a goat but my..... **PICTURES ADDED 8-28-08**



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Hedgehog is due today, and my other one is due on the 16th. I do have a photo of one of my hedgies but not the mommas as I just got them.

Here is a photo of one of my former hedgies.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

Oh how cute! I hear you have to wear gloves to hold them. So, now you are breeding hedgehogs?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

What a cutie - I would LOVE to have one!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

No you dont have to wear gloves if they are friendly. I have a pretty friendly little girl that doesn't need gloves. But I have a really grumpy male who does, so it depends.

I dug up some old photos of them that our friend sent us.

Pinni (the one due today). She is really friendly too.









Candy (due the 16th).









Holly (Pinni's daughter).









And my male Hero. He is bigger now but SOOO CUTE!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

And here is the male Pinni and Candy are bred to.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

Aww, Chelsey...they are odd little critters, but really cute! Are the babies born like mice...bald pink little beans?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

haha i want one!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

Yes they look like mice, and then they sprout quils just hours after birth.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

oh my gosh!!! you're making me want one soo bad! I don't know where i'd keep one or how to care for it. but they are cute


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

They eat cat food so are really easy to care for. And they live in a wire cage. I had no clue how to care for them until I got one haha.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

like a rabbit cage? don't their feet fall through


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

Yes their feet would fall through, I meant a wire top cage with a plastic bottom. Sorry, wasn't thinking straight!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

Awwww...they are so cute! I've always wanted a hedgehog!! That's really exciting! How big are the babies when they're born??


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

oh like a guniea pig cage.. haha i have 4 hole! i can have 4!


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

They are so cute! But I have to learn to say NO to any new animals (husband's suggestion)


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

Those are just SO cute!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

Thanks. Pinni had her babies today, don't know exactly how many because I didnt want to stress her but there are atleast two.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

CONGRATS!!!! Cant wait to see pics (no matter how rat-like they are)!!! :wahoo:

Chelsi


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

Thanks. They are really cute (or so I think). But unfortunatly I can't hold them or get pics until they are 1 1/2 to 2 weeks old or else the mom could kill them. No matter HOW much I want to  While she was nursing them I could see 4 maybe 5 babies. She is a really good mom, very attentive.

Candy is due today.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

Congrats!!! That's really exciting!! You'll have to get pics when you can get a better look at them!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

Oh don't worry, I'll get lots of pics when I can :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

Candy had babies today, atleast 4 but maybe more.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

YAY!!!!! :leap:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

They are really cute!!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

Congrats! I'm wondering how something that's so "prickly" get born without hurting mom? Pardon my ignorance!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

Don't know how I missed this thread, they are cute!! congrats on the babies!! :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Not a goat but my.....*

Heehee. They are born without quils and "sprout" them within a half an hour after being born. Pinni's babies have already doubled in size :shocked:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is a pic of one of Pinni's males. She has 2 girls and 2 boys. Candy has 6 babies, haven't gotten to see the girl boy ratio yet though..
I had to wear gloves as not to get my scent on the babies.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

the adults are cute
the babies - not so much
lol
usually its the other way around
lol
i guess its the wrinkly faces
lol
do you have to keep their environment a certain temp
what do you use for bedding
dry cat food or canned
do they need a heat pad
do they need humidity
lol
even tho we have goats, chickens, rabbits, cats, dogs i am looking for something for my youngest for him to keep in his room
my oldest and one daughter have dogs and my other daughter has a cat and he has nothing that resides in the house and i really don't want any more cats or dogs in my house
i was thinking fish but they are so untouchable
o!
do you always wear gloves because of the quills or can you handle them without
congrats on all the babies!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah the babies are much cuter in person, he was trying to ball himself up so he looked really wrinkly :roll: 

They eat dry cat food.
I use paper shreds from our shredder when they are in the house (allergies to shavings) but when I have them in their place outside I will use wood shavings.
The friendly ones don't usually require gloves, and it is pretty easy to make them friendly. 
I keep their temp up at around 77 degrees but I breed them so it has to be warmer. But you want it atleast 72 I think. So you can use a heat pad to make them warmer. And the do not require humidity,

Hope I answered all your questions!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my gosh-first words out of my mouth as I scrolled down and saw his pic. Look/expression is too cute! Congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

OH MY GOSH!!!! That is the cutest little think I have ever seen!!!!!!! I don't know if it's cute because of the nakedness and wrinkles or because of those little spikes. Holy cow, that is so cute! I want one! Is it just me or does anyone else think that is just so adorable?!?!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, they are so small and cute!!


----------



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

I have wanted a hedgie ever since I was five years old. How much do hedgies cost???? You got me thinking about those cute little buggers again.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am asking $200 for these "hoglets" HEhe hoglets is such a funny thing to call them I think. They are sooooo cute


----------



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

Whoa... sticker shock! LOL
Hoglets is a fantabulous new word. :thumb:


----------

